
As VLC for iPhone, iPad Pulled from App Store, What's the Future for GPL Apps? - audreyw
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/as_vlc_for_iphone_ipad_pulled_from_app_store_whats.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d2a64dfb7944dc3%2C0
======
zdw
There's a companion piece to the TUAW story linked in the article:
[http://www.tuaw.com/2011/01/09/the-gpl-the-app-store-and-
you...](http://www.tuaw.com/2011/01/09/the-gpl-the-app-store-and-you/)

------
TheAmazingIdiot
As I do not have any i-equpiment from Apple, I wonder what GPLed apps are
currently in the Cydia app store?

~~~
jinushaun
Android apps violate the GPL as well because they're also wrapped in DRM.

~~~
tzs
GPL is not incompatible with DRM. The problem with GPL and Apple's store is
the store's license terms.

